

Admin of irc.lulzsec.org Arrested in UK - muratmutlu
http://thenextweb.com/industry/2011/06/21/suspected-lulzsec-mastermind-arrested/?awesm=tnw.to_19Mw1&utm_content=spreadus_master&utm_medium=tnw.to-other&utm_source=direct-tnw.to

======
redthrowaway
I'll believe it when LulzSec stops hacking things. Between the spanish police
arresting the "leaders" of Anonymous, the FBI meeting with Aaron Barr to learn
the identities of the "leaders" of Anonymous, and LEAs the world over
generally not understanding this newfangled Internet business, I have precious
little faith in their ability to actually get the people responsible. The only
people who've been arrested so far were those who used LOIC.

It wouldn't surprise me if Ryan was hanging out in the LulzSec irc (hundreds
did), or even if he was involved in a couple of the attacks. LulzSec has made
no secret of the fact that they regularly get other people to do a lot of
their attacks, and that they publish information given to them by others.

It's a lot sexier for the british police and the FBI to say they've captured a
ringleader than "some guy loosely affiliated with", but I highly suspect he's
the latter, if anything.

~~~
trbecker
He ran the irc server for LulzSec. Not exactly loosely affiliated, but still
not their mastermind.

~~~
redthrowaway
They had a chatroom on his irc server. They also had chatrooms on efnet, 2600,
anonops, and rizon. So to claim he's a big part of the organization is pretty
disingenuous. Of course, the question remains whether the authorities are
being deliberately dishonest, or if they actually think he's a "leading
figure" in LulzSec. I'm not sure which outcome would be more depressing,
although I suppose I'd take an incompetent government over an evil one any
day.

------
FeministHacker
19 years old & English - this was kind of obvious, really.

In my experience, people interested in hacking and infosec over the age of 25
are more likely to know about 2600 and hold it in some regard, unlike those
younger than 25. Hence, it was pretty clear that lulzsec was comprised of
under 25 year olds.

They also engaged in some very unlulz-y personal wars with a few people, and
didn't quite seem to know limits - very much a young person trying to prove
themselves too hard sort of thing.

Similarly, they hacked a number of British sites, and something about their
use of langauge sounded to me, as an former forum moderator, to be rather
British. 2600 is also less well known over here.

~~~
JonnieCache
Where are you getting the specific idea that they're ignorant of 2600? Is it
something they've said, or just because of their general disregard for what
one might hesitantly call tradition?

~~~
palish
Under 25 here, what's the relevance of 2600?

~~~
thret
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2600:_The_Hacker_Quarterly>

------
ErrantX
Don't quote me on this; but someone [a professional contact] better placed to
speculate on the details than the media (or dare I say; more likely to know
the truth) just told me this is not related to LulzSec but an older
investigation.

This rings true with a lot of the details of the arrest FWIW.

------
dzlobin
Actually, it looks like he was only the ircop of their channel, and wasn't
actually involved:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/i568z/19yearold_s...](http://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/i568z/19yearold_suspected_of_being_mastermind_behind/c20zhi1)

------
endijs
How about that: Seems the glorious leader of LulzSec got arrested, it's all
over now... wait... we're all still here! Which poor bastard did they take
down? <http://twitter.com/#!/LulzSec/status/83164092998758400>

:D

~~~
ghurlman
It's just as likely that LulzSec wouldn't admit any of them has been captured
as it for the government to say that they have.

------
lewispb
Unless Wickford is a hot bed of hacking this must be Ryan Cleary:
[http://www.thehackernews.com/2011/05/anonymous-irc-hacker-
ry...](http://www.thehackernews.com/2011/05/anonymous-irc-hacker-ryan-
cleary.html)

------
dave1010uk
The LulzSec site is down too: <http://lulzsec.com/> (though
<http://lulzsecurity.com/releases/> is still there).

<http://lulzsec.org/> seems to have an FBI take-down notice with the LulzSec
logo on it.

Edit: as DarkShikari mentioned, lulzsec.org has been like this for a while.

Link to the Met Police post: [http://content.met.police.uk/News/eCrime-unit-
arrest-man/126...](http://content.met.police.uk/News/eCrime-unit-arrest-
man/1260269113895/1257246745756)

~~~
DarkShikari
_<http://lulzsec.org/> seems to have an FBI takedown notice with the LulzSec
logo on it._

This dates back a number of days; it was a joke (by Lulzsec?) in response to a
(false) rumor about an FBI takedown notice.

~~~
tathagatadg
Yeah ... FBI doesn't have the lulz to make a logo like that!

------
injekt
"Ryan Cleary, an alleged member of the hacking group behind the claim,
LulzSec, was arrested in Essex this morning by specialist cyber crime officers
from Scotland Yard."

[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/news/8589078/Hackers-s...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/news/8589078/Hackers-
steal-entire-2011-census.html)

------
m4tt
It's actually Wickford, Essex. Early reports suggest it is a former Anonymous
member, although this cannot be confirmed.

<https://twitter.com/#!/y0ug/statuses/83138188570394624>

~~~
Deestan
> I don't want to name an innocent person, but will link to someone who thinks
> they know who it could be: [link]

That makes as much difference as "I'm not hitting you, this stick I am holding
is hitting you".

------
citricsquid
I would say "That's a shame" but it isn't. Well done Ryan, well done indeed!

------
chrisjsmith
Scapegoat. The evidence will appear as and when they need it.

This whole thing (this and the supposed census leak) stinks of a false flag
operation.

------
shareme
Darn I guess he was not Anonymous afterall..

Like I said before attacking a decentralized system with lots centralized
stakeholders at some point in time makes you their bitch..

------
shareme
ahem people..

1\. Chinese and other criminal hackers do not engage in describing activities
on irc, web, etc..ever wonder why?

Its because when un-encrypted data flows through a central IP hub such as AT&T
NSA has access to it in real-time.

Now think real hard, is this the real anonymous or lulzsec?

I assure you the read bad actors are spurring both anonymous and lulzsecf on
in irc to do their dirty work from them than laughing their asses off when
they get arrested..

Look at the irc transcripts that have been posted for yourself..that pattern
is there..

Think for yourselves people do not let media do your thinking for you

~~~
lhnz
I'm sorry: I cannot see a pattern, only somebody asking me for deep thinking
and to avoid the media all while pedaling an unsubstantiated conspiracy.

------
unixroot
Yeah , Its Ryan , who arrested : UK police arrest Suspected LulzSec 19 years
old Mastermind : The Hacker News ~ [http://www.thehackernews.com/2011/06/uk-
police-arrest-suspec...](http://www.thehackernews.com/2011/06/uk-police-
arrest-suspected-lulzsec-19.html)

~~~
unixroot
UK police arrest Suspected LulzSec 19 years old Mastermind :
[http://www.thehackernews.com/2011/06/uk-police-arrest-
suspec...](http://www.thehackernews.com/2011/06/uk-police-arrest-suspected-
lulzsec-19.html)

